# Bindings for GNU Riders Choice



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

I just purchased a 157.5 GNU Riders Choice and Salomon F 3.0 boots. These boots are amazing!! I am looking for bindings. I think a mid-flex binding for this board would best based on previous posts.

I am looking to get a summer deal so $150.00 seems reasonable. I don't have brand loyalty so anything is possible. Thanks.

Rider Stats:

Intermediate rider with 1 year experience. 
I ride in the Midwest and hope to hit Colorado eventually.
Groomers only and no Park.
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 205
Boot: 8


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I really like the toe caps on the Cartels, you don't even feel them..


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the Riders Choice (wide) with the Flow NX2-AT bindings. I am new to snowboarding so I can't really compare to anything else. But I will say once you have them dialed in and set, it is so quick to get in and out. When I get to the resort, I drop my board, step in the front foot, clip the back, step in the back, clip the back, done! No need to adjust or re-adjust. Plus the NX2-AT come in green/silver or orange/black (I have orange/black) they look perfect with the orange/black graphics of the RC.


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Riders choice with cartels has been my setup for 3 years now. No complaints. Works for pretty much anything you'd want to ride. I go between stiff and soft boots depending on the day and mountain and that setup always does the job.

Of course, after 3 years I'm itchin to try some different bindings. I'm lookin at k2 company at the moment.


----------

